# Is this "spay coat" (hes neutered a year ago at 14months old)



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

There is a lot of controversy here, as many people haven't reported coat changes in altered animals  However, there are a few articles that discuss some of the changes due to removing the sex hormones. This article has some pictures on page 5 showing the before and after in an animal that was neutered. 



http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.624.3291&rep=rep1&type=pdf


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

it might be some loose undercoat that needs to be removed?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you use an undercoat rake on him a few times a week?


----------



## Gracie Girl 2016 (Jun 6, 2020)

savannabanna said:


> Hello, I was wondering if this is lack of brushing, health, or just spay coat. He was neutered june last year when he was a bit older than a year. He gets brushed 2 to 3 times a week and we live where it's been in the 100s. Charlie has this weird fluffy undercoat going on that Matts so easily. He rolls on the carpet and then feels like a well loved stuffed animal on his back legs. Is there a fix for spay coat? I brush him with a metal comb. I used to use furminater but I felt like it might have been making his hind legs feel fryed. Hes never been shaved there or had a hair cut there.


Hello! I have a 3 1/2 year old female AKC registered GR. I allowed her to have 2 heat cycles and decided to spay her after that, and only after conferring that the growth plates were closed (right before 2 years of age). Shortly thereafter, I noticed the same change in hair growth as you did on Charlie. My dog looks very similar to yours, and does have a lot of it on her hindquarters, forelegs and behind the ears. I too thought it was the undercoat, or something I was doing wrong with my grooming. I live in San Diego. While running an Agility trial in Monterrey last year, I had the pleasure of meeting with her breeder who's litters are very well respected in the breeding community. She immediately said that it was "spay coat" and explained how this sometimes happens when the breed is altered. While it doesn't display all of her silky golden soft coat, I've come to adjust to it as being "my dog's special fur". I thought that it only occurred in spayed females, but now I know it affects neutered males too. I have my dog professionally groomed every 6 weeks, and the groomer will trim the cottony stuff with the clippers and makes it less noticeable. In between grooming, I will use a ferminator type tool to gently trim those areas.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Tagrenine said:


> There is a lot of controversy here, as many people haven't reported coat changes in altered animals...
> 
> 
> 
> http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.624.3291&rep=rep1&type=pdf


The photos on the leg, the pale, flossy undercoat is definitely spay coat. All the undercoat pokes out and is horrible about matting if you let it get too long. This happened to my male rough collie and it's just awful. I don't know that it's controversial - it may not happen to all dogs but it is a big problem for Goldens and thank you for posting the article, I was interested to see the other breeds listed. It's one more thing to convince me that neutering/spaying dogs needs to be done with very careful consideration to the consequences to the animal. I think it's incredibly interesting.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I didn't know there was any controversy on the subject! I think it looks like spay coat. My girl has spay coat and it makes me wish I never spayed her.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh spay coat is definitely a thing. My girl grows enough to card, spin, and make a sweater. My boy only grows it on his upper thighs, below his hips. 
All that stuff in her shoulders is spay coat. 
By the way, she was spayed after she turned two. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## savannabanna (May 22, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Do you use an undercoat rake on him a few times a week?


I use this metal comb, is there a big difference between the 2?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There is, here is an undercoat rake, it's not exactly like the one I have, mine is really old. I've had it for many years.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The undercoat rake pulls out mostly the undercoat and leaves most of the guard hair (outercoat) intact. The metal comb is more likely to pull out everything if you're not careful. I spray the coat with a coat spray or water to wet the hair a little bit, then first use the undercoat rake. Then I go over everything again with the comb to finish. You will have less broken hair if you keep the hair damp while you brush/comb. I also use a pin brush to brush through the coat (misting it first) a few times a week to keep the coat looking nice.


----------



## iwuollet (Feb 7, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> There is a lot of controversy here, as many people haven't reported coat changes in altered animals  However, there are a few articles that discuss some of the changes due to removing the sex hormones. This article has some pictures on page 5 showing the before and after in an animal that was neutered.
> 
> 
> 
> http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.624.3291&rep=rep1&type=pdf


I truly believe in this article, I wish I can find a way to get my body on this GnRH treatment that they talk on this article because after he got neutered his beautiful coat changed and is definitely not as beautiful as it used to be.


----------



## savannabanna (May 22, 2018)

So a small update, I've tried every brush on the freaking market that I can think of. All it does is smooth things out or things it. It never removes what I need it to. The only official fix has been hand stripping... but I feel bad doing it. I dont think it hurts him but he definitely isnt a fan. I wonder if a grooming stone would work or if theres a brush out there that replaces the plucking and makes it quicker?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I would use a coarse Mars Coat King (12 blade) and gently pull it through the problem areas with the growth of the hair. It will take out the undercoat without taking out too much of the guard hair. (Andis also makes a similar tool in a coarse.) You may be able to get the undercoat on the legs out with a metal comb and some grooming spray.


----------

